# Spouse VISA - Supporting Documents Required



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

Does anybody have a complete set of REQUIRED documents for a UK spouse visa?

I have looked around the forums, and the UK government websites, but it doesnt mention in detail what is actually REQUIRED and what document's can be photocopies/originals.

My wife is leaving the UK to apply for her spouse VISA in the US tomorrow, and I wanted to know if I needed to send her away with any of my original documents!

Thanks

Sean


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

s34n said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Does anybody have a complete set of REQUIRED documents for a UK spouse visa?
> 
> ...


This is what I had my husband the sponsor send me:

- 6 months of checking/savings
- his mortgage papers since we own 
- true certified copy of his passport
- letter from him inviting me 
- 6 months payslips
- letter from his employment
- marriage certificate

I also sent same thing as the applicant and of course 2 passport photos and my original passport....

These were all originals or true certified copies and this was what they needed from the pre july9 I'm not sure about post july 9 as you may need 12 months as I know the financial part has increased

I don't think you have to send birth certificates but I did anyway. 

Also however you keep in touch like emails, phone bills, etc and few photos of y'all together...

I'm sure someone else will come alone and add few things I've missed or tell you maybe few things you don't need that I added


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

Thanks for the reply!
Were all the payslips and bank statements originals too?
Also, did you include both Sponsor and your birth cerificates? (both pieces? long and short?)

Can you recommend a place where you are able to get a certified copy of a passport? I've read that some people didn't get it certified, but I guess its good to be sure!

Sorry for the questions!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

s34n said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> Were all the payslips and bank statements originals too?
> ...


My husband went to his bank and they had to mail him his bank statements I believe they were originals but it took about a week for him to receive them, he also added his savings included... With payslips he had them printed off at work and his boss signed them and then his boss wrote a letter saying he was employed and for how long and included his contract...

I've been told that you don't have to include birth certificates but I did anyways as its just more proof, mine was the long birth certificate as that's all I have and my husbands was just a short birth certificate..

We have been using a uk solicitor so my husband just took his passport, she made a copy of it and just stamped it true certified copy and then signed and dated it...

Do you meet all the other requirements?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It's absolutely imperative that you send originals of bank statements, pay slips and any identification documents. Photocopies alone are usually not accepted. Bank statements are a particular problem because the UKBA specifically names these as not being copies unless signed/notarised by the bank as authentic copies. It's becoming trickier to do this with online-only banks, but a visa fee is a lot of money to gamble on photocopies alone, so it's best to obtain authenticated copies or the originals themselves.

You should ideally provide originals of _everything_, and additionally photocopies of all originals that you send. There's not a definitive list of documents as such because each individual application can differ, but you should aim at a package that acts as evidence supporting the answers you made on the application form.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What I would recommend is that you send EVERYTHING that the UKBA lists on this page, as they state on that page that they can refuse your application if they don't receive everything on that list, and also refer to this guidance document for further guidance as to what the UKBA does and doesn't consider as acceptable documentation for your visa application. 

Be aware, though, that whilst that Guidance for supporting documents lists everything that could possibly be required for a settlement visa,_* it is not intended to be an exhaustive list of what you MUST submit*_, as some items that they list will NOT apply to your case and as such you will not be required to send... it's more of a blanket rules and regulations document than for a specific visa type.


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you!! that's amazing!! ive been looking for this list for a long time, especially the second one!


The only problem I have is... Im moving out of my place July 31st (2 weeks) and currently havent got another place lined up yet. I have mentioned that the owner of my family home has given permission for us to stay if I havent sorted out accommodation in the meantime, and that this will be temporary.

I do have detailed documents on current housing contracts, and my salary is more than enough to cover these changes.

Do you think that would be ok in your opinion? Im not sure how flexible they are with things like this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

s34n said:


> Thank you!! that's amazing!! ive been looking for this list for a long time, especially the second one!
> 
> 
> The only problem I have is... Im moving out of my place July 31st (2 weeks) and currently havent got another place lined up yet. I have mentioned that the owner of my family home has given permission for us to stay if I havent sorted out accommodation in the meantime, and that this will be temporary.
> ...


They aren't too concerned about your living arrangements now in US, but your proposed accommodation in UK. All you need to provide is an address to which your passport and supporting documents can be returned. It can be a relative's address.


----------



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> They aren't too concerned about your living arrangements now in US, but your proposed accommodation in UK. All you need to provide is an address to which your passport and supporting documents can be returned. It can be a relative's address.


This is the accommodation in the UK... Im the sponsor... I thought they would expect there to be a solid form of accommodation for when my wife obtains a Visa to move here


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

2farapart said:


> It's absolutely imperative that you send originals of bank statements, pay slips and any identification documents. Photocopies alone are usually not accepted. Bank statements are a particular problem because the UKBA specifically names these as not being copies unless signed/notarised by the bank as authentic copies. It's becoming trickier to do this with online-only banks, but a visa fee is a lot of money to gamble on photocopies alone, so it's best to obtain authenticated copies or the originals themselves.
> 
> You should ideally provide originals of _everything_, and additionally photocopies of all originals that you send. There's not a definitive list of documents as such because each individual application can differ, but you should aim at a package that acts as evidence supporting the answers you made on the application form.


You can obtain whats called "certificate of statements" from your bank which is basically a print out of your balances in say fortnightly or monthly layout, the bank will print these out on letter headed paper and a manager should sign them


----------

